# Taurus Tracker



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone have a Taurus Tracker in .44mag & want to share how you like it & it's accuracy? Thanks Frank


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Frank, Try the crew over at TaurusArmed.net.


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Drummin, Thanks I'll go look. Frank


----------

